# January 2012 Member of the Month



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Member of the Month








January 2012 

January 2012 and it's Member of the Month time once more.

Been a few months since our last member of the month, but this new year brings about the award once again (if a week late, but thats my own damn fault.) By unanimous decision the first of this years Member of the Month award goes to:









*Euphrati

*Euphrati has been a member of the community since the 24th of May 2009. Since joining Heresy she has become an invaluable member of the roleplay community we have here, inspiring many to up the quality of their own work. Without her support, both in inspiration and action, I dare say Jez would have given me the boot a long time ago.

Theres much that can be said of Euphrati, but first lets get something out of the way. As always, our Member of the Month has been kind enough to answer Heresy's little quizette; giving those who don't know her the chance to change that, and for those who do to learn a little more.



> Real name: Laura
> Heresy Online user name: Euphrati
> Main Army: Space Wolves
> Location: South Carolina, USA
> ...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm hard pressed to think of anyone who deserves this more than Euphrati, so congratulations and looking forward to more greatness in time.:victory:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont think I've ever happened across Euphrati, but Congrats to you all the same. :victory:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Euph!!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not believe we have met, but congrats on your win, welcome to the club .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well it's a well earned congratulations from I as well. :so_happy:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Well done Euph!! Love the wolvies ^,^


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Euphrati on a well deserved award!


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratulations Euphrati,

Am new here so just getting to know everyone, and hope we have chance to talk in the future


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well done Euphrati


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

*Claps excitedly" Well deserved, congrats euph, keep up the awesome job


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

bloody hell, that was unexpected but so immensely immensely deserved, congratulations and thank you


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As a fellow reader of the Eddas, well done.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

well done. glad you won some props, and stuff


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!! 
To be such an active and vital member AND have so many other important responsibilities is remarkable. Keep up the great work.


Doc


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats E!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats Euphrati! Great choice of army as well!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Well Done Euphrati ! Very much deserved


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Another win for the Girls!  I like gamers and i like girls so by some obvious transitive property, i like Euphrati, and the fact that she's an integral part of the Fiction and Art section (which, i might point out above, is what got her to stick around *you're welcome!*) makes her an obvious choice for this award! Congrats, you! :drinks:

CP


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations, Euphrati. And iechyd da!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations and well done.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations Euphrati. What I find impressive is the wide scope of this site. After all this time I have only encountered you once or twice. Obviously you contribute significantly to parts of the site I don't get to. Well deserved.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know she answered the questions but has anyone told her it was for this month? Her adoring fans are awaiting!


----------

